
StackOverflow: Faster ways to move cursor around in a command line. - JakeSc
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/657130/fastest-ways-to-move-the-cursor-on-a-terminal-command-line
======
JakeSc
My favorite, from the replies:

"If you ran the command earlier, hit C-r for a reverse history search and type
option25 (in this case). The line will be displayed. Hit TAB to start editing
at this point."

